# A few from this season so far.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Got 2 so far with USDA ear tags. 



























































http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/11/22/jy5e6era.jpghttp://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/11/22/u7avubeh.jpg


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking good! Keep the fur piling up


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice collection of fur you got going !


----------



## Demodad (Oct 25, 2013)

great job..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great start to the season, Congrats., still some decent weather there.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Keep pile'in em up Skinner.

The last picture of the raccoon and tire really needs to have a caption. By the look on its face it should read--- "yeah--- I really screwed up bad this time, didn't I.

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you're doing well. I've never seen a raccoon caught in two DP traps, but whatever bait you're using must really be working because of that last picture.


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

that raccoon looks like he is playing twister.lmbo

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work, great pics standing by for more.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like a real good start to your fur season, nice work. Do you put up your fur? The color on your raccoon looks good.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Pics! I hope he is putting up his fur 220... let's see some on the stretchers.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I was just wondering if he finished or sold green...........


----------

